

Feeling depressed after multiple failure, any examples of failure to cheer me up - henrygrew


======
rpm4321
I just came across this yesterday - _" Stories of failure and redemption – 18
startup founders share their lowest moments before coming out on top"_:

[https://www.attendly.com/stories-of-failure-and-
redemption-1...](https://www.attendly.com/stories-of-failure-and-
redemption-18-startup-founders-share-their-lowest-moments-before-coming-out-
on-top/)

------
akg_67
6\. Predict Your Failures and You will Become a Highly Successful Prophet.

7\. The Pain of Unfulfilled Dreams can be worst ache you will ever experience.

10\. Ordinary People attain extraordinary success - you can too!

11\. Overnight success happens only in fairy tales, trashy novels, and bad
movies.

13\. Always expect the unexpected because the only certainty is uncertainty.

18\. Self-pity costs nothing and it is worth just as much.

19\. You can be a victim or you can be successful - You can't be both,
however.

53\. The most creative shortcut to success is to reevaluate what success means
to you.

73\. You can't always get what you want, but you can get a lot more than you
think you can.

 _Source: Ernie J. Zelinski, 101 Really Important Things You Already Know, But
Keep Forgetting: How to Make Your Life More Enjoyable Day-by-Day, Year-by-
Year[http://www.amazon.com/Really-Important-Things-Already-
Forget...](http://www.amazon.com/Really-Important-Things-Already-
Forgetting/dp/0969419481/*)

------
zealon
I've felt this way too many times, until I realized that it's better to be
relaxed, fail and correct your own mistakes, than never fail.

If you try to never fail, you're trying to never be wrong and that's
impossible because of human nature. After trying to never be wrong (and
failing) for a long time, the result is depression. And a very depressed
person starts to fail at almost everything.

Ironically, trying to never fail leads to failing more frequently.

Some advice:

1\. Failing and correcting (iterate!) is better than never failing.

2\. Problems are targets for your skills, and they are not always your fault.

3\. Prioritize, always! Solving the most important problems first buys you
time to solve the less important ones.

4\. Too much pressure is an enemy of success. When under pressure, the brain
switches to life-or-death mode, so it mostly shuts down rational reasoning...
the exact same brain functions you need for solving problems and be
successful!

------
gamebak
I failed so many times that I lost the count (over 200+ times) with my
experiments. But i gained so much info from them and I even started a company.
Nothing big but I felt joy of one success over the burden of failures. What I
learned is that I should create what I think it does amaze me and not really
focus on the user side of things.

------
determinant
I kind of view "failure" as just another folded hand in a game of Texas
Hold'em. At some point, you might take down a pot to make up for past
failures. You might not take down that pot and you might end up broke and
penniless, but the outcomes don't really define whether or not you played the
hand properly.

You always have to play your hand to the best of your abilities, even if you
get dealt life's equivalent of 7-2 off-suit.

------
hynahmwxsbyb
The most damaging failures are those that lead to a loss of purpose and place
you on the edge of the abyss. If you're there I would go see medical
attention. Otherwise we have very few options. Give up, or charge on. With
enough rounds at the table you are bound to get a good hand. But try to focus
on the positives and donyour best not to dwell on the negatives. It's easy to
get into a death spiral of depression and that helps no one.

------
rainmaking
There is a very interesting story of a gold miner in San Francisco in
eighteen-something who gave up on a gold mine a foot away from the ore.

When he found out, apparently his thoughts of "I might be a foot away from the
ore" gave him huge amounts of grit and perseverance and he ended up getting
quite rich doing chain stores.

------
tluyben2
I try to learn from every failure and after some of the biggest fails of my
life in '12 I came out a rather different but much better (for both my
environment and myself) person. When you are in a dark place, everything looks
like a failure even though it is not; once you notice that success is back.

------
benrmatthews
Started a side project at [http://www.fayl.io/](http://www.fayl.io/) to
capture some stories of failure - but more importantly, the lessons learned.

Chin up, get back on the saddle - you're learning through your failures.

------
throw87
Depression is a medical disorder, and if you're not just feeling down but
you're actually depressed, please go to a doctor. I mean this in your best
interests. Depression is a terrible thing and needs proper medical attention.

------
chidevguy
Failure Before Success -
[http://youtu.be/PJKz0JbEZcw](http://youtu.be/PJKz0JbEZcw)

I find this motivating, especially when I'm feeling down.

------
RighteousFervor
I spent several weeks focusing on a single project, only to find out I was
confused and wasted my time.

I'm not even sure how I managed to go so far without realizing it. It's never
happened to me before. Brutal.

~~~
tluyben2
Weeks? That's early detection; that's success :) The longest example of that
who I know of is a guy who hired me around 10 years ago; at that time his
company was 15 years old and he had not made any money with it. I spoke to him
2 years ago, so his company 23 years or so old; he decided to close up shop as
after 23 years he found that what he did was useless and a waste of time. 23
years. 23 years without earning any(! seriously) money and chasing a product
no-one (in hindsight) will ever want. _That_ is brutal.

